# What age do you stop giving puppy food?



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

My female is going to be one year in. April. I feed her Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy. The package gives serving size for dogs up to 24 months old. Do I feed her this until she is 2 or switch her at 1 year?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Either is fine, personally I switch my puppies at one year to adult food


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I waited untl about 14 months...but it seems height growth was "done" by one year.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any advice you get on this would just be someone's opinion.
My opinion is to switch any time between 12 and 18 months.
There are so many excellent dog food options that any one
of them will provide ample nutrition for any healthy dog
at any age. JMHO


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Our vet told us that we will wait and see, if he grows too fast we can switch 5-6 month to adult food, because growing too fast is not always good for a large breed dog and it can hurt still soft bones and joints. I have seen a 4 month old gsd that looks like a larger puppy and one that looks like an adult... This month there is an article about this in the AKC magazine.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I waited untl about 14 months...but it seems height growth was "done" by one year.


I keep my pups on large breed puppy food until 14-15 months old too


----------

